# My new fancy rats and mice :)



## Lonewolf (Aug 9, 2010)

Well, i've splurged this week 

Here are the results! 

Rats

Spud - Dove? hooded rex 






Persi (Short for Persistant!) - Agouti Berkshire Silk (Basically longer thinner coat than normal)





Unnamed - Agouti mm Hooded Headspot 





Unnamed - Black mm Hooded Headspot 





Beauty - Argente mm Berkshire 









Fifi - Mink Variegated Downunder 













Beast - Black mm Hooded Headspot 





Unnamed - Mink Self Velour (Recessive Rex)





Bayard - Blue Variegated Berkshire Wedge Blazed





Bayard, Mooki (Agouti Berkshire Rex) and Unnamed (Champagne mm Hooded Headspot) 





Mooki, Unnamed and Unnamed.





Unnamed, Mooki, Unnamed and Bayard.





Unnamed - Cinnamon Self 





Fifi also has a litter of nine at the moment

Girls - 1x Blue Hooded, 1x Blue Berk, 1x Black Hooded, 2x Black Varieberk Downunders









Boys - 2x Black Hooded, 1x Blue hooded, 1x Black Varieberk? Downunder





Scrumpy - Black Hooded Downunder





Elsie - Champagne Hooded Downunder





Mice

Females 




2x Ticked, 1x Choc Siamese) Lavender Marked Tan/Black Marked Tan/Blue Tan Longcoat/Black Rex/BEW.

Boys

Dove x 3, Bone x 1









PEW, Choc Marked





Ok, so i got a little trigger happy with the camera..  But i was so excited with my newbies!


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 9, 2010)

Love the blues, cinnamon, and choc marked! (My boys were cinnamon and blue-hooded) I'll be in touch in the future


----------



## Lonewolf (Aug 9, 2010)

I only just noticed what Bayard is doing to Beast.. LOL 

Let me know when you're ready or even almost ready for more rats so i can have some nice bubs available for you


----------



## raaaa (Aug 26, 2010)

the ones that look like hoodeds without the stripes are barebacks beautiful colection you have there also i wouldnt bet on the little one being a silk shes to young to tell and basicaly silk is just missing gaird hairs wick they dont get till there about 4 months old. If you start throwing black or grey berkshire rex's or downunder rexs let me know as i would be more than happy to buy a few off you to add to my lines


----------



## Lonewolf (Aug 26, 2010)

None of the rats here are true barebacks so i didn't list them as barebacks. The agouti girl has a huge bum spot. And various others have small spots all over (Barely visible). A true bareback has absolutely nothing but white from shoulders back. 

The silk, is definitely silk. She came from an experienced breeder in VIC whom i trust. I've also seen her brothers and sisters. Some were standard coat others weren't. She's most likely not going to be the greatest silk since it wasn't a silk x silk litter but i'm happy to start from the bottom and work my way up. I've had my fair share of carasilk and silky litters as well and it is quite visible from roughly two weeks of age. 

I am trying to stay away from berkshires these days sorry, but hooded downunder rexes i may be able to help with  I may have the occasional berks though.


----------



## icedmice (Aug 27, 2010)

Bayard has an incredible blaze.

Some real stunners amongst them.

Lovely mice....I might be bias but you need some of mine:


----------



## Lonewolf (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm assuming some of those originate from my blue agouti manx boy  Stunning pics though! Reckon you'll have any available next show?


----------



## itbites (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## itbites (Aug 27, 2010)

I have no idea what all that means how do you get a specific type of rat? 

Are there breeders of specific rat forms etc?

Also are they bought as food or are you just obsessed with rats?

My partner likes to pick the "cute" dead rats as food, 

but I really could care less about colors & hair type.


----------



## AM Pythons (Aug 27, 2010)

very nice guys...


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 27, 2010)

itbites - yes, there are different "morphs" and colour and hair patterns in rats and mice, just like in snakes (not hair type, obviously). And rat fanciers tend to be even more crazy that reptile ones


----------



## Lonewolf (Aug 27, 2010)

I can definitely second that.. Pet rat people are usually quite insane. There are some though, that are sane. Usually those who are open to reptiles. 

Strange as it may sound, i'm not one of the insane ones  

I breed for food and pets. I like experimenting with the different types of rats  It keeps me occupied.


----------



## icedmice (Aug 28, 2010)

Opinions would be divided as to whether I was one of the sane ones. I reserve the right not to comment  .

Had to think ... yes there is one related to Tommy!
Only one, the first one. Tommy is his grandfather, so far so good  . I think we've made progress, I'll let you know how it goes.
I honestly don't know what I'm going to have available next show? 
The blue agouti line is done for this generation and I'm planning next generation now but I won't pair till the end of October, I need that time to monitor them.

I'll keep an eye out for something really special anyway, are you after anything in paticular?


Some within the rodent fancy can be a bit of a headache. (That's what happens when you eat too many vegetables  .)
The international fanciers aren't so nutty, I get on really well with most of them. 
I'm learning about mouse specific breeding programs/practices for show stock and how to impliment them to get the most out of our animals.

itbites, it's really personal preference. Rats and mice aren't the type of pet for everyone, not everyone will warm to them. Not everyone likes reptiles either.
I'm an admirer of all animals ..... except mosquitos!

Rats and mice come in a rainbow of colours and varieties. There are only very few basic colours. and coat varieties.
All others are variations or combinations of those genes.


----------



## Lonewolf (Aug 28, 2010)

I'd very much like a manx from Tommys line  I knew it was the first one! He/she just screams Tommy


----------



## icedmice (Aug 29, 2010)

He is very Tommyish...didn't get Martelle's face at all. Got his short tail though LOL.

I'm slowly phasing out manx so I'll have a few to spare. I'm keeping a couple for show only. 
Manx is still very strong in that line, I'm sure a nice one will pop up.


----------



## Jumala (Aug 29, 2010)

have to say that blazes are my favourites. An interesting colour form that I have had turn up in my rats is a reverse blze. There is a darker coloured mask/blaze on their faces instead of the white. The base colour is pale tan (can't remember the correct colour term) hooded. I'll try and get a decent pic and post them ..... I breed for temprement regardless of pet or food. I want to be confident that when I put my hand in the cage to check on the litter I'm not going to get bitten.


----------



## daniel1234 (Aug 30, 2010)

I think that it was Helikaon who made the point that reptile keepers produced some of the best fancy rodents because they have a use for the ones that are not required rather than trying to "find a good home" for them. I am guilty of offering a good home to small fuzzy animals (so what if it is my freezer).
Nice animals btw, have often thought about getting into them but just at present have not got time or space, but that is changing.


----------



## mouse_has_faith (Aug 30, 2010)

Your mice and rats are lovely! I'm glad to see there are other people who like them AND reptiles- an interesting combination, all things considered. I used to be in the mouse and rat club when I was a kid. I even won a trophy once and some ribbons for some of my mice.

My sister is considering getting some rats again when she moves into her new place, so if you breed some rats with blazes on their noses I'll be interested in buying in another year or so.


----------



## Whisper2 (Aug 30, 2010)

Icedmice, 
May i ask what 'type' the brown ...fluffy?.. mouse is that you've posted a picture of?
It is the most interesting mouse i have seen! 
And sorry if i have labelled it incorrectly


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 30, 2010)

Hahaha, what cute little animals. My favourite there would have to be the Argente, cinnamon and choc marked ones. I use to have fluffy mice until cat(s) found their way into my shed and wiped out all my mice  My rats gave them what for but they still managed to knock my rats down and most escaped or succumbed to the cats. I now have two closing doors on my shed and almost no rodents left. But I just acquired 5 new rats to start building them up. My mice? I have 8 siamese marked and 2 brindles with white patches. Out of them all I have one male and I know nobody in Kempsey where I can get some more. So I am making a special trip to Port Macquarie on Thursday to hunt for some new mousies 

These are two of my siameses. Some have paler body colour than others, I quite like the whiter coat with the darker points, much like the himilayan rabbit.





Old photo but I have two left similar to this guy but white white bums


----------



## Lonewolf (Aug 30, 2010)

ICED, ok how about a few Tommy looking mice instead?  I think Corey will kill me if i get any more males though lol

Temperament is always a good thing to breed for. 

Whisper, the brown fuzzy mouse is an agouti longcoat rex 

Mysnakesau, that's no good  Sorry to hear! The mice are stunners! I think the dark one is a chocolate siamese? I'm not entirely sure though haha it could also be a burmese but i think they have black eyes.. Love the brindles! I've finally got some more recently so am hoping to breed some blue brindle, choc brindle and snow tigers soon!  I could have helped you out with some male mice if you were coming a little closer than Port Macquarie!


----------



## icedmice (Aug 31, 2010)

Beat me to it...yep he's plain old wild type agouti. Surprisingly popular with the pet homes! - 
I'll be placing those in a program aimed at producing blacks. It's unfortunate most of my studs for that line are still agouti LOL.

Lonewolf
If you don't want a male that's OK, don't feel obliged to take a buck, if I get a female version, she's yours  . Your still welcome to a male if you really really want one. 

Mysnakesau
That dark one has to be burmese. It's way to dark for siamese.
The other ones looks like a chocolate siamese from the photo. It could be regular siamese but a paler example.

Nice brindles!


----------



## Lonewolf (Aug 31, 2010)

Hmm, i could possibly sneak a boy in.. But i guess i'll just have to wait and see what you have available  Yay!


----------



## icedmice (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah that's what I thought too.

I ended up with a lot of bucks but started rehoming them with local kids to help manage my numbers a bit better. 
I had a black and white bi-colour ( sorry...."marked" ) boy and ended up keeping him because I liked him too much. I couldn't let that happen too many times, it gets a bit much cleaning out too many bachelor pads. 
I keep all my boys seperate so they don't damage each other for show or get infected wounds. Also good for disease control and prevention. Get's a bit messy when I collect too many.

I'll let you know when I have a Tommy looking litter....but even better than Tommy!!! - you can pick when I know what I've got for you  .


----------



## euphorion (Sep 1, 2010)

Love love LOVE the blue hooded! And the blaze!!

I have some black headspot hooded males as my studs, then boring old cream hoodeds (champagne or whatever its techincally called?) ladies for them to make babies with.


----------



## Lonewolf (Sep 1, 2010)

You might get some interesting babies (Blazed and BEW most likely) if you cross your headspot boys to some of the headspot baby girls.  

Champagne is a really nice colour, i just hate that they always look evil in photos lol


----------



## euphorion (Sep 1, 2010)

Just went to check what babies i had in the boxes, these are the first litters from these boys and girls so i was excited to find i had approx 50% of the bubs with decent head spots, some black, brown and creams in there (all hooded) but all the headspots were black hoodeds. Also, one of the headspots has no marking below the shoulders, she's very cute!


----------



## Lonewolf (Sep 1, 2010)

That would make her a bareback  

I'm betting your boy carries the BEW gene then


----------



## Grogshla (Sep 1, 2010)

awww they are beautiful thanks for sharing with us
so cool


----------



## Lonewolf (Sep 1, 2010)

I kind of splurged again lol i'll get pics this weekend.


----------



## raaaa (Sep 3, 2010)

Not tyring to steal your thunder but i thught id share som fotos of my girls as well 
this is my favourite photo in the world 
ringneck is Krystal
silk albino is Hayze(rip)
missmarked mink hooded is peper




Black berkshire silk (whats the term for the white flicks through the fur?) Rain




Hope missmarked agouti hooded rex (possible patchwork) and Popcorn agouti hooded AKA terror twins




Bella aka the furry turd "silk" hooded (this is an old photo her fur has thickened up now)




And another one of peper justfor good measure


----------



## raaaa (Sep 3, 2010)

oops posted the wrong one this is my favourite photo in the world


----------



## Lonewolf (Sep 3, 2010)

Awesome  Thanks for sharing. They're very cute 

But, i think you've got your colours wrong? Pepper looks cinnamon to me? And Hope looks like a standard coat to me.. Unless she's a normal rex with a slightly frizzy coat? 

Rain would be a silvered black berkshire  We don't get true blacks in Aus. So all the black rats here are silvered black


----------



## raaaa (Sep 3, 2010)

I originaly thought conamon too but her coat has darkened more and more with age and there seem to be about three thousand different people with different opinions on what defines cinamon and mink... Hope is everchanging some days she looks super curly others normal shes certainly not a double rex but im wondering if she has the patchwork gene as she's had these patches of harlessness apear (started when she was about 6 months) and shes been to the vet and had skin scrapings the skin doesent look sore or inflames and shes been treated for mites as a precaution and most importantly everyone else is fine! and there all alowed to spend time together on a daily basis so youd think if it was a parasite they would all have it...


----------



## raaaa (Sep 3, 2010)

Lonewolf said:


> Rain would be a silvered black berkshire  We don't get true blacks in Aus. So all the black rats here are silvered black



thats the term i was after thanx


----------



## Lonewolf (Sep 4, 2010)

It's impossible for Hope to be patchwork. Patchwork comes only from double rex rats. Pepper can't be mink because she is ticked. Which means she's either agouti or cinnamon.  Hope this helps.


----------



## raaaa (Sep 6, 2010)

yer ive taken her to another vet for more tests this vet thinks shes alergic to something in her cage so now its trial and error  somehow all the special ones seem to find me lol


----------



## Lonewolf (Sep 13, 2010)

New spotty rat. When i bought her, she only had two tiny smudges on her.. They seem to keep popping up out of nowhere lol sorry the pics aren't the greatest


----------



## raaaa (Sep 16, 2010)

nawww im super jealous!!!
I just picked up a new boy lastnight  he is a patchwork rex


----------



## benjamind2010 (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice spotty rat! That white is really super white. Almost like the white on a fluro light


----------



## Bax155 (Sep 17, 2010)

at the end of the day they all taste the same!!


----------



## Gusbus (Sep 17, 2010)

all snake food to me....


----------



## PicklePants (Sep 22, 2010)

i gots me a blue berkshire the other day. i haven't got pics of him yet because he won't sit still long enough. i think i'm going to bathe them all today, so i just might be able to get some decent pics to share


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 15, 2011)

cool rats man. How long do they live for and are they easy to keep? I would love to have a pet rat or a few mice  Is there any info you can pass onto me?


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 15, 2011)

I've just produced a blue mink self, 
haven't herd of one ever before. 

Grogshla, where are you located


----------

